# ports management default format?



## klabacita (Jan 31, 2014)

Hi.

I want to clear my brain, we have 2 ways of manage our ports, I'm working with FreeBSD 10.0 amd64, we can use: portsnap or svn, right?

Now, when u you set up FreeBSD at first, it gives u you the option to download the ports, I'm using boot only mode. My brain say that each package manage his own format, I cannot use portsnap or svn to update my ports in the same system right? If I'm on the right track, what format is using the installation CD?

Hope to be clear, thanks for your time!!!


----------



## SirDice (Jan 31, 2014)

Yes, you use either portsnap or svn to update your ports tree. Once you've used one, you need to keep using it. The ports tree that's installed during the installer uses neither format so you might as well not install it.


----------



## klabacita (Jan 31, 2014)

*[Solved]Re: ports management default format?*

Go it, thanks SirDice.


----------

